# Only a matter of time



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Its only a matter of time before they start selling all our work gear with built in diapers and drool bibs. Has it really come to this???


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Commy Canada.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Commy Canada.


 
Yep. When're you moving up anyway?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Actually I kind of like the idea of work gear with diapers and drool bibs.


----------

